# Ruger single six .32 H&R mag. New model---SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

.32 H&R Magnum Single Six New Model, hardened steel finish, with original hard case-- manual. Great condition.$400.00--C.C. carry please. P.M. me if interested.

SOLD


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yer killin me


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

couple more picts.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Wish I had my CC I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Would somebody please buy this darn thing... I already spent all my gun money until Christmas.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been drooling over the photos of it but like you I am tapped out for a while.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I found the manual!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This is the S&W .32 mag I bought for myself.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A 16-4. With a 6" barrel. That's the second one I've ever seen.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sold


----------

